# Golden cross Labrador



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Misslane&lois said:


> Hello guys... we have thought of adopting a new puppie and member of our family.
> we have seen a golden cross labrador, but we have hesistates about this, because I have heard sometimes that the golden cross labrador can be dangerous or bad dog. this is true?:uhoh:


I don't really approve of mixing breeds intentionally, because you lose a lot of the consistency and predictability you get from matching up two good dogs of the same breed. That said, I can't think of any reason a Golden/Lab cross would be dangerous.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

I am agree with you when you say "mixing breeds intentionally" but we have seen that 8 puppies (golden/lab cross) have been abandoned... and we have thought of this chance... I really love the pure golden breed and it's the reason why I have wrote this post!!

I know that a lot of people use to talk without knowing what they are saying...and maybe here there's someone who has a golden/lab!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Misslane&lois said:


> I am agree with you when you say "mixing breeds intentionally" but we have seen that 8 puppies (golden/lab cross) have been abandoned... and we have thought of this chance... I really love the pure golden breed and it's the reason why I have wrote this post!!
> 
> I know that a lot of people use to talk without knowing what they are saying...and maybe here there's someone who has a golden/lab!


Oh, heck, if they're already alive and in need of homes, go grab one! You can temperament test puppies pretty reliably if you're concerned about it.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i wonder how a rumor would start about the two best breeds suddenly being "bad" when together 

i own a golden/lab mix and i can tell you she's the best dog in the world. wonderful temperment, very affectionate and loving. now, she's got an energy level that will tire out even the most energetic person, but, if you are ok with that i can't imagine not helping one of those puppies find a home.


my cutie -


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

My very first dog as a kid was a golden retriever/yellow lab mix and he was the greatest dog. He lived to be 12. Most of them are very energetic, but I think it's one of the greatest mixes of 2 breeds. I have never heard of them being aggressive. Ours certainly wasn't, but he could play fetch for hours and hours. Just like with any breed, it all depends on the individual dog and how it is raised. If these pups are in desperate needs of good homes, go for it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i wonder how a rumor would start about the two best breeds suddenly being "bad" when together
> 
> i own a golden/lab mix and i can tell you she's the best dog in the world. wonderful temperment, very affectionate and loving. now, she's got an energy level that will tire out even the most energetic person, but, if you are ok with that i can't imagine not helping one of those puppies find a home.
> 
> ...


My dog Brady and I have met Faith twice, and she is a sweet heart!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey's best friend Tessa is a golden/lab mix and we LOVE her. They get together every weekend and get along great. She was a 2-year old rescue, and her family just had a baby 5 weeks ago. She is an angel with the baby, and she did NOT come from good beginnings. Here are a few pictures of the two of them playing. The fourth one is just her - I love the white patch on her chest.

Of course every dog has their own personality, but I have been so impressed with Tessa. She reformed nicely and is the most loyal dog I know. 

Tessa was brought into their home when they already had an 18-month old lab. She fit in just fit - the first few weeks were tough to teach her the rules, but now they can't imagine life without her.

Actually, many service orgs prefer these mixes to purebreds. I don't know why, but I have heard that in some of the research I did to help a friend find an assistance dog.

I say GO GET ONE!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

A cross of those 2 wouldn't bother me in the least.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would take one of those pups in a heartbeat. Havent ever heard of them being bad dogs. In fact NelliesMom here has a black lab golden mix and she is gorgeous. Black with the long hair like a golden and Pudden (here) is a golden lab mix. I think they are great breeds.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My Jasmine is a lab/golden mix. I actually know for sure she is 1/2 golden because I met her mom when I got her. We are assuming dad was a lab because she looks like a lab. She has the best of both breeds. Great natured, great energy (she will be 9 in January and still can run with Danny all day long up at the lake) and smart too boot!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

below a pic of my very dangerous, evil, highly aggressive golden/lab mix. BEWARE!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh yea! I forgot Pudden is a mix. DO. NOT. GET. ONE. That dog is a holy terror. Even Bison fear her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Misslane&lois said:


> I am agree with you when you say "mixing breeds intentionally" but we have seen that 8 puppies (golden/lab cross) have been abandoned... and we have thought of this chance... I really love the pure golden breed and it's the reason why I have wrote this post!!
> 
> I know that a lot of people use to talk without knowing what they are saying...and maybe here there's someone who has a golden/lab!


Take a look at the Pudden (board member here), she is a Golden/Lab mix and is a fantastic dog. Both breeds have wonderful temperments, I think you would love a Golden/Lab puppy and if you have a chance to adopt and save one even better. 

I have never heard anything that suggested this mix is bad.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Oh yea! I forgot Pudden is a mix. DO. NOT. GET. ONE. That dog is a holy terror. Even Bison fear her.


 muskoxen, that is. We haven't terrorized any bison yet, but they're on our list. 

seriously, if other golden/lab mixes are like Pud, you'll get the best dawg in the world, but be prepared for lots of this:

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Pudden said:


> muskoxen, that is. We haven't terrorized any bison yet, but they're on our list.
> 
> seriously, if other golden/lab mixes are like Pud, you'll get the best dawg in the world, but be prepared for lots of this:
> 
> :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


I have always loved that picture!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Go for it! If you fall in love with one of these puppies GO FOR IT! Your Lois can never be replaced, but Lois has taught you how to love.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

My Duke is Golden, lab, and coonhound mixed. He is not a bad dog at all. If I was looking for a dog and found a golden/lab cross I would not hesitate.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I have known many a golden/lab cross and every single one was a great dog. Our rescue president calls them glabs!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've met many golden/lab crosses and I think they have all been fantastic dogs. I love both breeds and would be surprised if you could find a bad one.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

My Nellie is a lab/golden mix. Her mom was a black lab, her dad was a golden retriever, one neighbors dog and another neighbors dog and that resulted in Nellie,  Nellie is the one of the best dogs I ever had, we often wonder if we should have gotten 2. ( She was free in an ad in the newspaper, from a litter of 10  ). She's such a great dog, I would be lost without her. Couldn't ask for a better family dog, great with the kids (ages 1, 2 and 4). I know I'll always have a retriever of some kind purebred or mixed. She is only bad in the normal dog ways, you know gets into the garbage, chews up something, etc.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i wonder how a rumor would start about the two best breeds suddenly being "bad" when together
> 
> i own a golden/lab mix and i can tell you she's the best dog in the world. wonderful temperment, very affectionate and loving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't see how a golden/lab mix would be bad, they are both wonderful dogs!


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Our neighbor's son is a special needs child and he has a "goldador" as a companion dog. He was trained at a facility in Orlando. The father was telling me that this facility was big on the mix of the two breeds. During the winter, I was at my son's swim meet in North Carolina and women there had a Goldador puppy that she was raising for another assistance group and this women told me the same thing. 

I found it interesting that both assistance groups are polar opposite of the so called rumor that you stated. I don't think you will have a problem and I would not hesitate to take one if you have the opportunity. I do agree that I don't like the "intentional" cross breeding, however, I don't think you can go wrong with two great breeds. Especially, as with any dog you formally train them.

Good Luck in your decision!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

My mom has a golden/yellow lab mix and she is great! She does have much more energy than Daisy though. Molly is one of Daisy's best friends.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It's not the breed or mix that is a problem!.
It's the training!.Go & see the pups and then decide!.For all you know,they might turn out to be diamonds in the rock!.


----------



## k9love (Sep 12, 2009)

Misslane&lois said:


> Hello guys... we have thought of adopting a new puppie and member of our family.
> we have seen a golden cross labrador, but we have hesistates about this, because I have heard sometimes that the golden cross labrador can be dangerous or bad dog. this is true?:uhoh:


 I dont think that is true, obviously any dog can be bad whatever breed or cross, Guide dogs for the blind used that cross because of the good temperament etc, I used to have one myself some years ago and she was fantastic


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

the only danger in crossing these two breeds is getting an extra happy, extra wiggle, extra cute pup. I think your fine. Both breeds have excellent temperaments


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our daughter rescued a Golden/Lab cross with maybe some hound. Zoe is the sweetest girl.

She didn't have much socialization before. It's been wonderful to see her discover the humans are fun little creatures. She's great with the barn cat, so great we think maybe she had a kitty of her own in her other life.

She goes in the stalls with the horses and they don't mind a bit. She took to their JRT right away and Penny thinks Zoe is her best friend.

Couldn't ask for a better dog. I say go for it! 

Those puppies needs homes and you have a hole in your heart. I think the new puppy can fill that hole with smiles and laughter.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Any update?! Did you go for it?!


----------



## gael (Mar 10, 2009)

Coming late, but my Finn is a golden/lab mix (rescue, not bred) and the most social, loving dog in the world. Everyone adores him, and vice versa. He doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body (although, yes, TONS of energy, and can play all day and night). I can't say enough good things about this combination, and I think someone earlier in thread pointed out that they are sought out as therapy dogs. I hope you don't let such uninformed nonsense keep you and this wonderful puppy apart!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

We think our 1.5 year old rescue Roxy might have some yellow lab mixed in. She looks a lot like Tessa with her short coat. Definitely high energy and lots of prey drive. She is pretty independent and a little stubborn, but she gets along fine with our 4-year old golden Elliot and our 3 cats. She is a velcro dog and wants to be with us all the time.

Jim


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have seen two. One is a dock jumper I met this year, he looks like a longer haired lab a VERY nice dog. 

The other was a specific breed. A friend has both labs and goldens, and she bred her dogs with the intention of the good qualities of her current dogs and hopefully it would make a good "PAWS" dog. She does a lot with that organization. Can I say it was a CUTE puppy. She was not trying for a "hybrid" dog or "designer" what ever you want to call them. She was trying for nice dogs to raise for PAWS. All her pups have homes, and are in training. This was not done to sell puppies.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I would take one of those pups in a heartbeat. Havent ever heard of them being bad dogs. In fact NelliesMom here has a black lab golden mix and she is gorgeous. Black with the long hair like a golden and Pudden (here) is a golden lab mix. I think they are great breeds.



I think Nellie is _beautiful_!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

If I could get my hands on a black little golden/lab mix girl who I KNOW is 1/2 and 1/2, I would jump at it. We're looking to get another puppy to go with the Lucy-girl, and I either want another full golden or a golden/lab mix. I don't know why anyone would think that the two breeds together would make an aggressive dog though. They're the best two breeds, in my opinion.

Now, the lab/chow mix I had growing up was a great dog - to her family.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 8 year old Lab Golden mix since 8 weeks name Gunner Dawg and he is a great pup. The best of both worlds and we have always had Labs in my family.

He is the love child of two pedigrees from a dog show affair.:wink2: 

Jeff M


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Golden/Lab mix*

Our Bella is a golden/lab mix. & she's a great dog. Her mother is golden , her father is lab. She had 2 golden colored brothers & a black sister in the litter.

Now does this look like a bad dog?
Spoiled definitely. 
Here's a link to the Autism Service Dogs of America web site.
They use Labs, goldens & golden/lab mixes & others: Our Dogs | ASDA


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My girl Kaya is a golden/lab mix, she is a wonderful friend, and a super sweet fantastic dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kaya's beautiful Charliethree


----------

